# Handytausch T-Mobile Erfahrungen



## Necrobutcher (9. Februar 2010)

Salut,

ich besitze seit dem release das G1 (HTC Dream) sprich 1 Jahr. Meine Vertragsverlängerung und somit das neue Handy gibts erst ab Feb. 2011. Ich bin mit dem G1 sowie Android eigentlich zufrieden jedoch gibt es immer mehr Dinge die mich mit der Zeit doch sehr aufregen. Das Knarzende Display, teilweise extrem lahm + Abstürze (was bei wichtigen geschäftlichen Telefonaten extrem mies sein kann), sehr nervige Störgeräusche beim Telefonieren.

Ich plane also den Wechsel auf dein Blackberry evtl. ein Apfelfon wobei ich eher zum BB tendiere da ich nicht noch ewig auf das 4G warten will. 

Nun wollte ich mal wissen was so eure Erfahrungen sind bezüglich den Tausch eines Handys ohne Kosten während des laufenden Vertrages. Habt ihr das schonmal versucht? Bei Wem? Also Kundencenter, Telefonhotline etc.? Womit argumentiert und was ist am Ende bei raus gekommen?

Wäre für ein paar hilfreiche Antworten dankbar.


----------



## Player007 (9. Februar 2010)

Evtl. bringt es ja schon was das Handy einzuschicken, weil knarzendes Display fällt ja in die Gewährleistung 
Gibts nen Software Update gegen die Abstürze?

Gruß


----------



## Necrobutcher (9. Februar 2010)

Das mit dem Display ist ein Produktionsfehler den eigentlich jedes schwarze G1 hat. Firmware is aktuell 

Naja ich werd mal bisschen Druck machen am telefon, wenn ich den 50 Teuros in Arsch schieb können die auch mal was für mich tun


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2010)

Also, einfach so neues Handy und vorzeitige Verlängerung is da so früh nicht drin.

Auch ein "Das Modell hat GENERELL keine gute Software, Displays, bekannte Krankheiten..." kannst Du nicht nach so langer Zeit erst jetzt monieren und dann noch ein anderes, neues Modell verlangen. Nur einen Mangel im Sinne von "Defekt" kannst Du da reklamieren, da würdest Du dann aber eher das Handy repariert zurückbekommen oder das gleiche Modell neu.

Ich hatte mal ein Motorola, das defekt war - abgegeben, schon zwei Tage später konnte ich ein neues abholen.

Aber Nachfragen kostet ja nix, grad bei t-mobile 

Ich hab grad zur Vertragsverlängerung (Relax 60 Freiminuten) bei der Kundenhtoline ein Handy für 40€ statt 80€ Zuzahlung "erhandelt" und dazu noch 50€ Guthaben (nehm ich für SMS) - somit zahl ich für das Handy nicht mehr als bei dem Anbieter, zu dem ich sonst gewechselt wäre, und hab noch etliche kostenfreie SMS. Klar: pro Minute is t-mobile teurer, aber das ist mir auch der Service und das Netz wert, zumal ich am Wochenende kostenfrei ins Festnetz und zu einigen Leuten, die auch D1 haben, telefonieren kann und das auch ausnutze.


----------



## Necrobutcher (10. Februar 2010)

Nachfragen kostet nix? Wie ich gerade gesehen habe ist die Hotline auch für Vertragskunden nicht mehr kostenfrei -_-.

Es ist ja nicht so dass ich mein Handy einfach so gegen ein neues getauscht haben möchte, ich wäre ja auch bereit einen Aufpreis zu zahlen (so lange der in einem realistischem Verhältnis zum Originalpreis steht).

Hab jetzt mal mit dem Kundenservice vom örtlichen T-Punkt gesprochen und die meinen ich solls halt vorbei bringen wird ausgetauscht, wenns nach 3x Tauschen noch nicht weg ist da die Fehler in der Serie liegen oder wie auch immer kann ih das Telefon tauschen.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2010)

WAAAS!?! Das ist ja ne Frechheit - das haben die einfach so geändert?!? Wahrsch. seit Anfang dieses Monats? Da frag ich mich, ob das überhaupt rechtlich o.k ist, wenn man da nen Vertrag hat und dann plötzlich so eingeführt wird, ohne dass man nen Hinweis bekommt!

Ein Glück hab ich hier genug T-shops in der Nähe. Kommt zwar nicht oft vor, dass ich da mal ne Frage hab, aber wenn ich zb WEGEN ner gewünschten Vertragsverlängerung 10min telefoniere und dafür dann auch noch zahlen muss, also, da kommt man sich veräppelt vor... auf der anderen Seite: 1-2€ für gemütliche von zu hause aus Telefonieren anstatt extra dahinfahren und idR noch 2 Kunden, die vor einem dran sind, und dann kann man oft auch nicht ganz ffen reden, WEIL andere Kunden mit dabei sind... das wär es mir Wert, nur stört mich, dass t-mobile daran verdient... 


Wegen des Handys: wenn es nach 3x reparieren immer noch nicht o.k ist, kannst Du natürlich nochmal fragen. Aber "einfach so" ein neues handy lange vor Vertragsende machen die nicht, auch nicht für nen Aufpreis, bzw. wenn dann sicher so, dass du auch gleich in nem Shop eines holen könntest und dann, wenn wirklich ne Verlängerung ansteht, ein neues Handy, was sich rechnerisch dann auch lohnt bzw. ggf. auch 10€ weniger pro Monat für den Vertrag, wenn Du auf ein handy verzichtest. 

Bei meinem Handy isses zB so, dass es sich nicht gelohnt hätte, wenn ich nicht verhandelt hätte. Da wäre das effektiv gut 30% teurer gewesen als im freien Handel...


----------



## Necrobutcher (10. Februar 2010)

Ja 0,08 € gleiche Kosten wie von Xtra Karte z.B..

Naja sie meinte wenns nach 3x umtauschen nicht passt kann ichs ohne Probleme tauschen.


----------



## DarthTK (13. Februar 2010)

Nach drei (oder sogar zwei?) erfolglosen Reparaturversuchen ist sogar rechtlich eine Wandlung möglich. Deshalb tauschen sie es wohl zu gern dann, damit du auch ihr Kunde bleibst


----------



## Iceananas (13. Februar 2010)

Perkele schrieb:


> Ja 0,08 € gleiche Kosten wie von Xtra Karte z.B..



Tatsache. sind 9 Cent aber macht kein Unterschied. Die Warteschleife ist zwar kostenfrei aber das ist trotzdem eine Frechheit. Früher war 2202 doch komplett kostenlos


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2010)

Ich find das mit den Kosten auch ne Frechheit, vor allem dass es so Still und Leise eingeführt wurde UND man als Vertragskunde genausoviel zahlt wie mit prepaid. Man zahlt doch schon eh mehr als bei anderen Anbietern eben AUCH für den Service - da sollte ja wohl pro Kunde und Jahr im Schnitt sagen wir mal 30 Min Hotline drin sein ?!??!  Der eine braucht halt mal mehr, der andere weniger - ich zB vlt 10 min pro Jahr.


----------

